# Condolences to the 28,000 people (mostly Californians) snuffed by "The Mouse" today.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Walt Disney Co. announced Tuesday that it is planning to lay off 28,000 workers domestically in its theme parks division as it struggles with the monthslong closure of Disneyland, and capacity limits and other restrictions at Walt Disney World - all due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

https://ktla.com/news/local-news/di...yees-amid-covid-19-closures-and-restrictions/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The Walt Disney Co. announced Tuesday that it is planning to lay off 28,000 workers domestically in its theme parks division as it struggles with the monthslong closure of Disneyland, and capacity limits and other restrictions at Walt Disney World - all due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> https://ktla.com/news/local-news/di...yees-amid-covid-19-closures-and-restrictions/


That's rough. I wonder if this lady is one of them :frown:


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Then it's time to head to the "Golden Arches, They're hiring."


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> That's rough. I wonder if this lady is one of them :frown:


She'll fit right in been and uber driver as 8 out of 10 uber drivers have exactly the same mindset as her :biggrin:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Very unfortunate. What will all the characters do if there's no more Disneyland? They are quickly going to learn that life outside of Disney is not forever. However I do see a possible future for Donald Duck. Yes I realize this will require a lot of adjusting on his end but at least it's something? &#129335;‍♀

I can see it now Donald going from Disney to politics&#128517;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Singing
" Its a Small Payroll After All "!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> That's rough. I wonder if this lady is one of them :frown:


Okay there's a much bigger problem in this story.

Why would you remain an under paid waitresses for 30 years? Especially in California

Look I get it, everyone isn't born to be a rocket science or some great business mind but you got to have some type of aspirations in life.

With 30 years under her belt this lady at bare minimum should be a manager(truthfully more like operations manager) by now or moved on period.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Disney is finally learning that blue states are not business friendly. Surely some of the workers could be relocated to Disney World.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay there's a much bigger problem in this story.
> 
> Why would you remain an under paid waitresses for 30 years? Especially in California
> 
> ...


Don't know about Disney land but..

In Disney world the waitresses are _higher paid_ than most of the middle management.

They'll get multiple tables an hour pack them all the entire shift (reservations only) and then get a $20 tip on each one.

Do the math... it's some of the best paying jobs in Orlando for a non college graduate.

https://www.glassdoor.com/Hourly-Pa...l Disney Parks Server,can range from $4 - $10.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay there's a much bigger problem in this story.
> 
> Why would you remain an under paid waitresses for 30 years? Especially in California
> 
> ...


Complacency is a helluva drug


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Look I get it, everyone isn't born to be a rocket science or some great business mind but you got to have some type of aspirations in life.


It's funny reading that on an Über drivers' forum.

.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Complacency is a helluva drug


Waitress at Disney is one of the best paying jobs... At the restaurants in the parks at Disney they will pack them (not counting covid anyway) 100% of the time much of the year. Reservations taken plus walk ins to fill the last of them. Then they will serve packed tables with $150-200 final bills. 10% tip thats $15-20 a table.

And they will do this 7 days a week 52 weeks a year.

Let's say 3 tables and an 8 hour shift.

Assume 1.5 hours per table total per party.

So let's call it 16 parties a day. Now we'll be conservative and drop it to 10.

10+ table/parties a shift and your looking at 10+ opportunities for a _$15-50_ tip a shift.
*assuming $100+ final bill and 10-25% tip* I'm also assuming a large party would be "two" tables.. so the average stands.

That's 10 X $15 to 10X $50

Or a range of $150-$500 a DAY in tips.

This is how you get waitresses with 30+ years of experience.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Waitress at Disney is one of the best paying jobs... At the restaurants in the parks at Disney they will pack them (not counting covid anyway) 100% of the time much of the year. Reservations taken plus walk ins to fill the last of them. Then they will serve packed tables with $150-200 final bills. 10% tip thats $15-20 a table.
> 
> And they will do this 7 days a week 52 weeks a year.
> 
> ...


Ok.

The lady in the video posted apparently worked in an area where they're not allowed to receive tips.

Her job was to put food out...


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> That's rough. I wonder if this lady is one of them :frown:


Wow, what a simple soul this woman is. You want to feel sorry for her, but she has quite the chip on her shoulder. Sure, it'd be nice to get a good raise every year but she cleans up the excess Frosted Flakes from the counter and re-stocks the Mickey waffles. That's a job for high school kids on weekends.

Can't even the bleeding heart libs on this site see where this woman has controlled, and sunken, her own destiny?

PS Bernie looked bored to tears while she was speaking/sobbing.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

bernie was literally reading a book when she was complaining.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay there's a much bigger problem in this story.
> 
> Why would you remain an under paid waitresses for 30 years? Especially in California
> 
> ...


I suspect she has some sort of untreated mental problem. ADD, anxiety, depression, or something of the like. Good luck getting that treated under Obamacare.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Waitress at Disney is one of the best paying jobs... At the restaurants in the parks at Disney they will pack them (not counting covid anyway) 100% of the time much of the year. Reservations taken plus walk ins to fill the last of them. Then they will serve packed tables with $150-200 final bills. 10% tip thats $15-20 a table.
> 
> And they will do this 7 days a week 52 weeks a year.
> 
> ...





ColdRider said:


> Ok.
> 
> The lady in the video posted apparently worked in an area where they're not allowed to receive tips.
> 
> Her job was to put food out...


She worked on Club level and they are not allowed to receive tips. They can receive gifts but not cash tips


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> It's funny reading that on an Über drivers' forum.
> 
> .


Most people here do this for supplement income to their main job or retirement.

Not trying to sound uppity to full time drivers but I have a lot of respect for individuals here that excel at their given fields or retired from successful careers.

Consider this when I was a manager at a grocery store we had some special needs guys as courtesy clerks.

They were sweet and kind but utterly lacking the mental compacity of normal individuals.

As a person born fully healthy people do themselves, their family, and community a disservice when they give up and figure they will spend their life as burger flippers.


----------



## TheBKG (Sep 30, 2020)

It's not the Mouse's fault that the park is still closed. I'm honestly shocked they've held on this long before laying them off. 

As for Ms 30+ years above... Clearly she isn't very skilled or smart, otherwise she Would have been in Management earning a decent Salary. Welcome to the Real World hon.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The Walt Disney Co. announced Tuesday that it is planning to lay off 28,000 workers domestically in its theme parks division as it struggles with the monthslong closure of Disneyland, and capacity limits and other restrictions at Walt Disney World - all due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> https://ktla.com/news/local-news/di...yees-amid-covid-19-closures-and-restrictions/


Well most of them voted for Gov. Newsome. Maybe they will correct that mistake now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well most of them voted for Gov. Newsome. Maybe they will correct that mistake now.


Pfft! Fat chance.

As much as I'd like to see that, California is as much a one-party state as China. Newsom's term isn't up until 2023, and he's term limited, so there's zero accountability. Although Covid will likely be gone in a year, we'll have stagflation for years to come. Followed by a budget crisis as government pensionaires drain the budget dry while cash-cow businesses move elsewhere for lower taxes.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

njn said:


> Disney is finally learning that blue states are not business friendly. Surely some of the workers could be relocated to Disney World.


They will offer positions to a select few at DisneyLand to work in Florida.

If they got paid the same amount, it would translate to a 33% cost of living decrease, not including any tax benefits.










As for everyone else...enjoy your shiny new EBT card.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I had no idea the cost of living was 33% higher in california, but it makes sense.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay there's a much bigger problem in this story.
> 
> Why would you remain an under paid waitresses for 30 years? Especially in California
> 
> ...


While I get where you're coming from, there have to be more than a dozen of any given low-level position for every middle management position. There will always be people working on the ground, at a lower pay rate. There will never be enough management positions to satisfy the ambitions of people who want them (unless those people are exceptionally skilled at management, not merely ambitious enough to want to advance). And some people should never be managers, regardless of years of experience - they can be good at their job but bad at managing others doing the same job.

I get that people like to characterize people working in lower status positions for being "stuck" there for a lack of ambition or skill, but we can't have a functioning society without people working with dignity and appropriate pay at all levels.

By the way, I wrote this comment without watching that video. I know what kind of situation that person is really in. I'm just speaking from experience having worked at different levels and having seen many people aspire to "management" for status and pay.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> While I get where you're coming from, there have to be more than a dozen of any given low-level position for every middle management position. There will always be people working on the ground, at a lower pay rate. There will never be enough management positions to satisfy the ambitions of people who want them (unless those people are exceptionally skilled at management, not merely ambitious enough to want to advance). And some people should never be managers, regardless of years of experience - they can be good at their job but bad at managing others doing the same job.
> 
> I get that people like to characterize people working in lower status positions for being "stuck" there for a lack of ambition or skill, but we can't have a functioning society without people working with dignity and appropriate pay at all levels.
> 
> By the way, I wrote this comment without watching that video. I know what kind of situation that person is really in. I'm just speaking from experience having worked at different levels and having seen many people aspire to "management" for status and pay.


When she started the job at Disney she could afford a one bedroom apartment. As the years went by and her job didn't change AT ALL, the cost of living sky-rocketed around her. She did not do anything to better her situation; she expected Disney to magically (see what I did there?) increase her pay despite her menial job tasks remaining menial.

What's maybe the saddest is the poor woman actually thinks she's working in a high-end restaurant. She's basically in a Hampton Inn style breakfast buffet type place. She makes sure there are enough hard-boiled eggs out and refills the syrup bottles.

I think she mentioned she's been evicted from a few places. It sounds like she has zero foresight. She collects gifts of Mickey and other figurines whilst not being able to afford to eat (she is fairly chubby, though). She has her priorities completely mixed up. She isn't alone.

Seriously, watch the video.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

How many of them will join Uber, Lyft, DD, GH and postmate in LA?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> How many of them will join Uber, Lyft, DD, GH and postmate in LA?


This is a really good question.

Lament the big employer cutting jobs because society will pay for it.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> How many of them will join Uber, Lyft, DD, GH and postmate in LA?


none. the gig companies are leaving the state in a few weeks due to ab5.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

njn said:


> none. the gig companies are leaving the state in a few weeks due to ab5.


Well whatever happens with the gig apps, presumably someone will be delivering food or driving people around, and they will definitely consider that path as an alternative.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> I had no idea the cost of living was 33% higher in california, but it makes sense.


I was expecting 50%


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

No one asking how Disney manages to keep labor costs so low in such a high cost area?

Such a mystery, I wonder how they do it?

https://www.axios.com/immigration-h...ker-1af0f59b-cba0-4547-9903-0d1aec769525.html
*"Why it matters: *_It was the latest example of big corporations - including AT&T, Disney and Southern California Edison - using H-1B visas for cheaper labor, and sometimes forcing Americans to first train their foreign replacements_."


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No one asking how Disney manages to keep labor costs so low in such a high cost area?
> 
> Such a mystery, I wonder how they do it?
> 
> ...


BIGOT!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I was expecting 50%


You're right. It's the percent difference between moving one way versus the other. Just different ways of calculating the percentage.

Move from Anaheim to Orlando: 33% reduction in COL
Move from Orlando to Anaheim: 50% increase in COL

Keep in mind this doesn't include tax differences, which I would guess is lower in Florida.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheBKG said:


> As for Ms 30+ years above... Clearly she isn't very skilled or smart, otherwise she Would have been in Management earning a decent Salary.


That's a pretty unfair statement in my opinion. Most of being promoted is about buddying up with the management and has nothing to do with skills.

I've worked a few jobs where my performance was definitely higher than others by objective measures, and yet a lower performer with a very bad attendance record to boot gets promoted because he talks football with the boss.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> That's a pretty unfair statement in my opinion. Most of being promoted is about buddying up with the management and has nothing to do with skills.
> 
> I've worked a few jobs where my performance was definitely higher than others by objective measures, and yet a lower performer with a very bad attendance record to boot gets promoted because he talks football with the boss.


People believe we live in a meritocracy. Mediocrity in management and bias in hiring should prove that many organizations and societal structures are not meritocratic, but it's easier to believe the myth sometimes.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well most of them voted for Gov. Newsome. Maybe they will correct that mistake now.


Try reading the article.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Try reading the article.


I read it before I responded. What's your point?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I read it before I responded. What's your point?


If you had you would not have brought up Newsome.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> If you had you would not have brought up Newsome.


_Disneyland officials and the mayors of several Orange County cities recently called on Gov. Gavin Newsom to release guidelines that would bring theme parks closer to reopening in the Golden State, warning that a lack of action could lead to dire consequences for employees and local economies. _

Maybe you should stick to Florida issues. You are not bright enough to debate California issues.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> _Disneyland officials and the mayors of several Orange County cities recently called on Gov. Gavin Newsom to release guidelines that would bring theme parks closer to reopening in the Golden State, warning that a lack of action could lead to dire consequences for employees and local economies. _
> 
> Maybe you should stick to Florida issues. You are not bright enough to debate California issues.


You seemed to miss that issue. The Florida parks have zero restrictions and they still laid thousands off. It probably doesn't have anything to do with the governor.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> People believe we live in a meritocracy. Mediocrity in management and bias in hiring should prove that many organizations and societal structures are not meritocratic, but it's easier to believe the myth sometimes.


Did you watch the video yet?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> It probably doesn't have anything to do with the governor.


New York Times and Disney say otherwise. Thank you for sharing.

"_Disneyland in California has remained closed because Gov. Gavin Newsom has not allowed theme parks in the state to restart operations. About 32,000 people work at the Disneyland complex and the majority are unionized and have been on furlough since April.
Mr. D'Amaro said in a statement that the layoffs were "exacerbated in California by the state's unwillingness to lift restrictions that would allow Disneyland to reopen_."

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/29/business/disney-theme-park-workers-layoffs.html


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Did you watch the video yet?


No way, man. The little guy can't get ahead!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well most of them voted for Gov. Newsome. Maybe they will correct that mistake now.


You sure about that* jst1dreamer*?
It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that we have an Pandemic that's has a national leadership rudderless and ill-equipped to handle our nations virus problem. This even though the Orange nincompoop is being called a super spreader with his "rallies"?
How many people would be back to work for for that matter how many people would be alive today if we had a national leader for America. 
The Airline industry is laying off 19,000 people, the cruise industry is about to collapse and you Trumpublicans blame Newsome for the layoffs in Florida too?

Golsman Sachs laying off 400
Allstate insurance laying off 3,800
Shell...lay off 9,000 
Lufthansa (across the Atlantic) 22,000 jobs gone
Raytheon, the darling of defense contractors 15,000 jobs
MGM resorts 18,000 jobs gone
Coca Cola 4,000 employees out of a job
Boeing.. 10% or their workforce gone.
L Brands (Victoria Secrets) 850 people on unemployment 
Levi's ....700 jobs...
*and the list goes on and on

Is that all Newsom too?*

* G**ive me a break!*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

reading this thread I was like who is Newsom*e &#129318;‍♂ *


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OK guys...

Let's make sure none of us are confused...

I'm highly suspect that a majority of the layoffs are in Commifornia and not Florida.

OUR governor wants us to reopen because our entire economy is beyond ****ed without tourism. And they are activly pushing to get everything reopen, probobly not being safe about it.

Commifornia on the other hand probably can survive the tourist industry falling apart. 


The difference isn't the pure numbers of employees.

The difference is how big "tourism" is compared to the rest of the economy.


Of 20 something million people in the state of florida 1.4 million are employed by the tourist industry.



Out of 10 million people working in Florida 1.4 million are employeed directly by tourism.


1.4/20 people in the state work in Tourism and 1.4 out of 10 workers work in tourism.


Then there's all the people who are indirectly employeed by tourism, all the truck drivers ect not bringing t-shirts and other such crap around the state to sell to tourists... The farms that arn't selling food to restaraunts that arn't serving tourists.



I'm guessing that tourism isn't 14% of California.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OK guys...
> 
> Let's make sure none of us are confused...
> 
> ...


You are correct....
California or, which you refer to as commifomalia, is not dependent as Florida on one industry to keep it afloat.
Since California is the largest (by far) economy in the United States, with a $3.2 trillion dollar gross state product.
and it would rank as the world's fifth largest world economy, ahead of India and behind *Germany*.
Having said that....What is your point?

The jobs losses at the Disney Resorts do affect the California economy, as they should, but this will not bring down our economy.

Did I mention, California is democratic state? The color is Blue.
Is this what commies do?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> You sure about that* jst1dreamer*?
> It wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that we have an Pandemic that's has a national leadership rudderless and ill-equipped to handle our nations virus problem. This even though the Orange nincompoop is being called a super spreader with his "rallies"?
> How many people would be back to work for for that matter how many people would be alive today if we had a national leader for America.
> The Airline industry is laying off 19,000 people, the cruise industry is about to collapse and you Trumpublicans blame Newsome for the layoffs in Florida too?
> ...


No Pelosi & McConnell gets all of that blame. But it has nothing to do with Screwsom Newsome being the cause of the 28000 people losing their jobs at Disneyland. You are going to have to do a lot better than better than that.

*5 out of the 10 companies you listed were not a result of Coronavirus and 1 of them is not in America so it does not count.

Typical democrat, can't win on merits so manipulate the truth in unrelated stories to make you look right. It didn't work. Maybe you better do more thorough research next time. You are starting to sound like Hillary Clinton now. Better shred your emails now.*

1. Goldsman Sachs laying off 400: *Not related to coronavirus
Goldman pledged to refrain from broad firings as the pandemic barreled down on communities across the U.S. early this year and walloped the economy. But the firm didn't specify how long the moratorium would last.* CEO David Solomon signaled the need for reductions in a June interview, saying he runs a business and that "we'll do what is right for our shareholders." He noted the firm's typical annual culls will have to resume heading into 2021 and beyond.

The cuts may be the start of deeper reductions in months ahead as the bank figures out how to proceed in the current environment toward *hitting a target laid out in January to eliminate $1 billion in costs*.

2. *Allstate insurance laying off 3,800* *Not related to coronavirus*
*Allstate to Cut 3,800 Jobs as Latest Step in Multi-Year Growth Plan*
*Insurer Allstate Corp. on Wednesday announced a restructuring that brought 3,800 job cuts, and Chief Executive Officer Tom Wilson said the firm had waited for signs the economy was improving*.

3. *Shell...lay off 9,000* *Not related to coronavirus*
The Anglo-Dutch company said Wednesday that it would cut between 7,000 and 9,000 positions by the end of 2022, potentially affecting more than 10% of its workforce. The total includes 1,500 people who have volunteered to leave the company this year.
The job losses are part of an overhaul aimed at cutting costs and simplifying the company's structure as it moves into low-carbon energy. Shell (RDSA) expects the overhaul to deliver annual cost savings of up to $2.5 billion by 2022.

4. Lufthansa (across the Atlantic) 22,000 jobs gone *Doesn't count here because it is not in America.*

5. Raytheon, 15,000 jobs *Related to coronavirus*

6. MGM resorts 18,000 jobs gone *Related to coronavirus*
Forced by federal laws?
Federal law requires workers to be given a formal termination date if they've been furloughed for longer than six months. August 31 marked six months of administrative separation for the MGM furloughed employees.

7. Coca Cola 4,000 employees out of a job *Not related to coronavirus*
Job cuts will initially come in the form of voluntary buyouts for 4,000 employees in the United States, Canada, and Puerto Rico, but will also include separation offers for employees in other countries and involuntary layoffs.
The company cast the changes as part of a larger move to streamline the entire company, which also said it would cut its current slate of 17 business units to nine, focusing on Coca-Cola's more successful brands and growth areas.
Coca-Cola CEO James Quincey described the move as part of a "multi-year journey to transform our organization." In Friday's statement, he said the changes to Coca-Cola's operating model would prioritize strong brands and drive growth.

8. Boeing 10% of workforce *Related to coronavirus / 737 MAX Dreamliner fiasco*

9. L Brands (Victoria Secrets) 850 people *Not related to coronavirus*
The layoffs are among a set of cost-cutting measures L Brands announced on Tuesday. The company said it is also working to better manage its inventory costs, changing its store management structure, and continuing to close 250 stores, a move that it announced in May.

10. Levi's ....700 jobs *Related to coronavirus *


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> No Pelosi & McConnell gets all of that blame. But it has nothing to do with Screwsom Newsome being the cause of the 28000 people losing their jobs at Disneyland. You are going to have to do a lot better than better than that.
> 
> *5 out of the 10 companies you listed were not a result of Coronavirus and 1 of them is not in America so it does not count.
> 
> ...


Claiming in red does not make true, For example, the 2800 Disney jobs are for the Disney resorts, not just California, or Newmanland.
Although they rest did not test positive, the coronavirus shutdowns are responsible for the Downslide in the economy.
Like or not the airlines,cruise industry, and the others, including the non American jobs are suffering the results of the virus. 
We can tit for tat the crap out of this but the fact is...This disaster did not have to come to this if we did not have a president who has lied, spread conspiracy theories and steered this country into the ground. 
Deny that in red.
And while we're at it, look where that baboon is now, His wife must be proud of him for endangering her and the "disgusting " (his words) followers that worship him. All this was avoidable.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Claiming in red does not make true, For example, the 2800 Disney jobs are for the Disney resorts, not just California, or Newmanland.
> Although they rest did not test positive, the coronavirus shutdowns are responsible for the Downslide in the economy.
> Like or not the airlines,cruise industry, and the others, including the non American jobs are suffering the results of the virus.
> We can tit for tat the crap out of this but the fact is...This disaster did not have to come to this if we did not have a president who has lied, spread conspiracy theories and steered this country into the ground.
> ...


Give it up blue boy. You are blinded by desperation. The red highlights the parts you want forgotten because it dis-proves your desperate attempts at lies.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

For those still employed:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Give it up blue boy. You are blinded by desperation. The red highlights the parts you want forgotten because it dis-proves your desperate attempts at lies.


Give what up fool?
The desperation is your continued denial that the stain on our economy could have been tampered down and and this Nitwit who is holed up in the White House continues to deny the science and they're inaction has a direct impact on not only lives but our ability to get back to work.

Run all you want from the facts, after all, what are facts? They come from the deep state who have an ongoing obsession to make this orange diaper waring child look bad. Boo Hooo!

One more thing, How can this heartless, ruthless ignorant Buffon take some people off Marine One knowing that his aid is Covid positive and not tell the rest of the passengers?

Buck up red boy, in 31 days it'll be all over and the only thing left to do is shovel the brains off the pavement of all those Trumpanzees who's heads will explode.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Did the airlines cut 10s of thousands yesterday like they said they would?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Come to Florida! 

Florida is open! 

Walt Disney World open

Sea World open

Universal Studios open

Busch Gardens open

Lego Land open

Gator Land open


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Give what up fool?
> The desperation is your continued denial that the stain on our economy could have been tampered down and and this Nitwit who is holed up in the White House continues to deny the science and they're inaction has a direct impact on not only lives but our ability to get back to work.
> 
> Run all you want from the facts, after all, what are facts? They come from the deep state who have an ongoing obsession to make this orange diaper waring child look bad. Boo Hooo!
> ...


Your opinion means less than you sorry misinformed existence. Your bad spelling shows your poor education.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Your opinion means less than you sorry misinformed existence. Your bad spelling shows your poor education.


So I flunked your spelling test. I posted that before I left town this weekend just to find out how timely that post was. The only thing worse than a fat, lying, super spreader of a President are the sad, desperate people that share his raciest, hate filled and utterly ignorant positions, especially when it comes to COVID. 
He can fart and call it opera and you Trumpanzees will sing along in Italian.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They were sweet and kind but utterly lacking the mental compacity of normal individuals.


Oh, sweet irony, how I love thee.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Greasy Gavin puts DisneyLand employees down for the count.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lifornia-theme-parks-must-stay-closed-for-now


----------

